# New Addition and updated pix!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay y'all... for those in VIP, you already know about the newest addition, Miss Cookie, courtesy of our very own Firehazard.

Here's some pictures of her bonding over the last few days, and some updated pictures of the rest of the pack.

Cookie bonding with Trinity









and with the boy









Cookie loves Trinity!









More Cookie and Trinity









Cookie says Trinity is her baby!









Now.... for the older pups...

We'll go with Rolls Royce aka Roller first, who is now 3 yrs old and a healthy 55 lbs (although I'd like to add maybe 5 lbs to him)

chewing on a stick bigger than him









Happy tongue picture









And, Ices... the mouth of the valley lol

She's sporting her Custom K9 Gear collar here









My pretty mamas....









Thanks for looking!

*For those of you wondering... yes, I have introduced Cookie to both Ices and Roller, and she wants nothing to do with them lol. She'd much rather hang out with Trinity in the bedroom, or sit on the baby, or with me on the couch lol. We're taking it slowly, as she hasn't even been here a week yet, so I know her true personality is only just beginning to show. Once she's fully adjusted, I'll introduce them again, and see what we've got on our hands, but I'm already prepared for the crate and rotate, as this is/was the norm prior to her arrival due to Ices and Roller not getting along.*


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, Miss Cookie is gorgeous. I can't believe how big she has gotten already. Really great pictures. Mypersonal favoritesare the ones with Cookie and Trinity. They look like they have bonded already, Thanks for sharing with us Bev.

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Joe! She absolutely adores Trinity! The only sound she's made since coming home has been whining to get to Trinity lol. So cute and funny, and opening up and adjusting really well.

Stan, she's doing well with leash training as well!


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Good looking doggies... I LOVE ices though!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Raider! She's my baby girl, and usually pretty sweet, except when she gets around Roller, then she starts fights lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

About dang time! Congrats on your new addition, she looks great and it looks like Trinity has a new soul mate


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Carriana said:


> About dang time! Congrats on your new addition, she looks great and it looks like Trinity has a new soul mate


:thumbsup: Had to give her a few days to adjust lol... Heck, the moment she met me, I had the camera in her face lol... poor pup didn't know what to think after flying from Idaho to TN and then me snapping pix on my phone as soon as I got her from Cargo.

And yes, Trinity has already claimed her, and quite frankly stated I needed to put Ices in Cookie's kennel and send her back to where Cookie came from lol. I told her that nobody could love Ices like we do, and that it wouldn't be very nice to surprise Mr. Stan with a new dog lol. She agreed and said "Well, Cookie's my dog now mommy!"

*ETA:Guess I need to make a new signature now, huh!?*


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lookin good! No surprise with the quality of her given the source  gonna have to get ahold of him for me before long.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Josh. She's doing well adjusting to the craziness we call normal life around here lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No problem love good dogs and cant help but compliment em... if I was a lesser man id be jealous lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous. 

So happy that she is fitting in with you and the fam.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cookie is looking great! So cute how her and Trinity clicked.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww great pictures Bev!! And it's nice seeing Ices! I have always liked that dog of yours  beautiful pack!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks ladies! Yes, Cookie has taken to Trinity like she's been raised here all along lol. She cries for her, beats the kennel with her tail when Trinity comes into the room, and follows her everywhere, except into the kitchen lol. I don't think she is too fond of the linoleum floor, so we're still working on that one. But she's making great progress adjusting to everyone so far. I couldn't be happier with her and I really appreciate Stan entrusting me with his keeper from the litter! Thank you so much Stan for the opportunity to own such a beautiful dog from your yard!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Dogs goin this way, dogs goin that way! Whered he go? Whered who go?? lol 

Wonderful little addition to the fam there Lady. Congrats!
Cant wait to see her grow up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's so cute.  she looks a lot like the pup he had with him when Holly, Lauren and I drove up there 










Looks like she's fitting in real well over there. :woof: :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks HJ! I can't wait to see her grow up either lol... When I've got an extra set of hands, I'll see about getting some better pictures of the 3 of them.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Krystal... is that Snooty!? If so, yeah she looks a whole lot like her auntie! She also resembles Turk closely as well. I love her!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think that is snooty, I could be wrong though, where's Stan he knows.  lol. Yea she does look a lot like Turk. :woof: they're such awesome little dogs.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She is so pretty! Congrats on finally getting her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Lady!! Im so glad she is fitting in so well.. I figured her and Trin' would hit it really well. .. Yep thats Snooty, FItz' sister who is sire to Cookie.  Snooty and Fitz are half siblings to Fitz through Hoagie. 

Great pics, She looks as good as ever, the rest of your crew looks real good too.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Miss Cookie looks great! I'm glad she is fitting in well and it is nice to see some at home pics finally!

Ices looks great too!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Hoagie.  one of my favorite dogs of yours, and Po


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

she is so darn stinkin cute!!! i love it! and her and Trinity are just gunna be bffs forever! u should totally let her enter Jr Handler events with Cookie. she'll knock em dead


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Great pictures! Trinity and Cookie are too adorable together

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes! The trick to her leash training has been utilizing her devotion to Trinity! Trin has been helping walk her for potty breaks and throughout the house to get her acclimated to her new home and the leash at the same time lol.

Thanks Dicky, TC, Krystal and Lauren. And yes Stan, she's fitting right nicely around here. I'm seeing tremendous improvement to her adjusting every day. Give her a month and she'll act like she's been here since she was a young pup, I bet!! 

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Oh yes! The trick to her leash training has been utilizing her devotion to Trinity! Trin has been helping walk her for potty breaks and throughout the house to get her acclimated to her new home and the leash at the same time lol.


That's awesome! I remember doing that as a kid I am thankful my Uncle let me spend so much time with the dogs growing up, and teaching me everything he did at such a young age. Trinity will be such a great dog woman when she is older

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, I finally got a video off my phone of the Ices/Cookie initial intro. I didn't get a video of Roller/Cookie intro, but you get the idea of how things went.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Some great looking dogs! Cookie is beautiful and Ices is stunning! I can't get over her eyes lol. Cookie's face is so loveable though.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Trinity walking Cookie this morning...

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Sarah. 

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## gesse.bella (Feb 26, 2014)

What beautiful addition to your family thanks for sharing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks gesse.bella

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------

